# Colin Harvey RIP



## Ian Whates (Aug 16, 2011)

It's with great sadness I report the death of British SF author Colin Harvey. A friend, and a lovely man, Colin was hospitalised following a massive stroke on Sunday and passed away last night.

Colin was the author of several novels, including the critically acclaimed _Winter Song _(2009), which was distributed free to all BSFA members, and _Damage Time_ (2010). 

He will be greatly missed by all who knew him. 



​


----------



## Anne Lyle (Aug 16, 2011)

Very sad morning 

I only met Colin once, at the Angry Robot signing in Birmingham, but he was lovely. We had a long chat about BristolCon - won't be the same without him there...


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Aug 17, 2011)

Gosh, that's a terrible shock.

Sympathies to Colin's family.


----------



## biodroid (Aug 19, 2011)

Haven't heard of him, surfed his site and saw he was young still. Very sad indeed. Must have a lookout for his books.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Aug 25, 2011)

Sad news indeed - I got the copy of "Winter Song" that was sent out to BSFA members in 2009, and really enjoyed it.

As Stephen said, sympathies to Colin's family.


----------



## J-WO (Aug 28, 2011)

I read Winter Song and enjoyed its worldbuilding and pace immensely.My sympathies go out to his friends and family.


----------

